# GSM - CSD-Abschaltung? Weiterverwendung Siemens TC35i



## Digger2010 (4 April 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

wir betreiben einige Fernwirkstationen, die sich einmal am Tag über ein Modem (z.B. Siemens TC35i) bei der Leitzentrale melden. Klappt soweit mehr oder weniger perfekt.

Soviel ich weiß, verwenden diese Modems den GSM-Standard CSD (Circuit Switched Data). Stimmt es, dass die Mobilfunkbetreiber diesen Standard in naher bzw. ferner Zukunft aufkündigen, sodass diese Modems nicht mehr zu verwenden sind?
Kennt jemand genauere (Abschalt-)Daten? Wo finde ich darüber nähere Infos?
Ist es denn dann richtig, dass diese Modems nicht mehr zu verwenden sind?
Welche Alternativen gäbe es?

Beste Grüße

Digger


----------



## Lars Weiß (4 April 2017)

Kommunikation auf Paketvermittlung, sprich TCP/IP, umstellen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (4 April 2017)

Digger2010 schrieb:


> Soviel ich weiß, verwenden diese Modems den GSM-Standard CSD (Circuit Switched Data). Stimmt es, dass die Mobilfunkbetreiber diesen Standard in naher bzw. ferner Zukunft aufkündigen, sodass diese Modems nicht mehr zu verwenden sind?



Wenn überhaupt, gibt es nur bei Deinem Anbieter eine verlässliche Aussage.

Ich würde nicht passiv auf die Kündigung der Altverträge warten, sondern
jetzt aktiv werden in Sachen Umstellung auf IP wie von Lars schon geschrieben.

Vielleicht hilft auch das: 
https://geschaeftskunden.telekom.de...fe/sonderdienste/360270/alarmanlagen-sim.html


----------



## maxder2te (4 April 2017)

Hier fährt jedes Land eine andere Strategie. In Australien und den USA ist teilweise mit GSM schon Schluss. In Österreich und Deutschland dürfte, je nach Anbieter, GSM länger leben als UMTS, da GSM-900 einfach weiter verbreitet und besser ausgebaut ist als UMTS. Datenverbindungen werden generell Richtung LTE und alles was danach kommt gehen, für Sprachtelefonie wird weiterhin GSM die Fallback-Lösung bleiben.
Was allerdings durchaus passieren kann, ist, dass die über GSM verfügbaren Dienste eingeschränkt werden.
siehe https://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Die-Deutsche-Telekom-und-die-UMTS-Abschaltung-3606384.html

Mittelfristig muss aber jedenfalls die Umstellung auf LTE und Paketdaten angedacht werden.


----------



## Digger2010 (5 April 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
danke für die guten Antworten!

Einen direkten Ansprechpartner bei Vodafone (= Provider) haben wir nicht, auch unsere EDV (kauft die Mobilverträge ein) leider nicht.
Ich habe dort in ein Forum geschrieben und ein Mitarbeiter (jedenfalls fängt der Nick-Name mit "VF_" an sagte, dass ein einer Einstellung des CSD-Standards nichts bekannt ist, die Kunden hierüber aber rechtzeitig informiert würden.
Also ist das Thema momentan nicht so sehr dringend für uns. Wir werden es aber im Auge behalten.

Schöne Grüße und frohes Schaffen!


----------



## Hesse (5 April 2020)

Hallo, 
  was ist daraus geworden wie wurde es umgesetzt?




  Ich habe auch noch ein Siemens m20 terminal aktiv.
  (SMS Versand  & Alarmanruf ) 
  Das bekommt eben immer mal Empfangs bzw. Netzaussetzer. 
  Entweder ist es einfach defekt bzw. die Empfindlichkeit hat nachgelassen oder „Seine alte Sendestation ist nicht mehr GSM tauglich. 
  Extra Antenne was erstmal hilfreich .
  Ist sowas eine Lösung geht das 1:1  ?? 

https://www.amazon.de/Ebyte-LTE-FDD-E840-DTU-Kabellos-transparent/dp/B07YD6BK2V

https://www.roundsolutions.com/de/11086-aarlogic-modem-rs232


----------



## Digger2010 (23 Juni 2020)

Moin,

inzwischen ist es amtlich, dass Vodafone den CSD-Dienst zum 31.12.2020 einstellt (https://www.vodafone.de/business/hilfe-support/abschaltung-csd.html).
Bei Telekom ist spätestens Ende 2022 Schluss (https://www.telekom.de/hilfe/netzmodernisierung?wt_mc=alias_netzmodernisierung&samChecked=true).

Die obigen Links sind interessant, allerdings haben wir uns entschieden, auf IP-Technik umzustellen. Inzwischen sind wir fleißig dabei, unsere Stationen umzubauen.

Grüße!


----------



## vollmi (23 Juni 2020)

Wie macht ihr das wenn ihr SMS versenden wollt? Einfach auf LTE Modem hochrüsten und an den SMS Server des Anbieters schicken? Oder gibts da schon zuverlässige Möglichkeiten über Internet SMS zu versenden? Oder Whatsapp oder dergleichen?


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (23 Juni 2020)

vollmi schrieb:


> Wie macht ihr das wenn ihr SMS versenden wollt? Einfach auf LTE Modem hochrüsten und an den SMS Server des Anbieters schicken? Oder gibts da schon zuverlässige Möglichkeiten über Internet SMS zu versenden? Oder Whatsapp oder dergleichen?


CSD hat mit SMS nichts zu tun. Bei CSD geht es nur um (eingehende) Datenverbindungen. SMS ist ein separater Dienst im GSM-Netz.

EDIT:
Die meisten LTE-Router (auch unsere natürlich) sind abwärtskompatibel, sprich unterstützen neben 4G auch die Frequenzen von 3G und 2G.


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (23 Juni 2020)

Hesse schrieb:


> Hallo,
> was ist daraus geworden wie wurde es umgesetzt?
> 
> 
> ...


Wie oben schon beschrieben würde ich komplett auf IP-Basis umsteigen und nicht erst mit so nem 0815-Gebastel anfangen, sonst kannste nach 2 Jahren wieder nachrüsten.


----------



## Digger2010 (4 Januar 2022)

Inzwischen haben wir bei den Stationen alle Modems ersetzt durch einen VPN-Router (LTE bzw. 2G). Die SMS werden nach wie vor von unserem Leitsystem aus verschickt (per Siemens Modem TC35i oder ähnlichen).


----------

